# Ivermectin Horse Paste for dogs



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a PB golden (no collie or mix in her) and I was wondering the does for the ivermectin paste for dogs? Found SOO many different answers online it was crazy  

Thanks in advance


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have heard "a pearl sized drop". Ha ha. My vet just gave my Anatolian 10cc. Of pyramtel paste ... He is right about 94 lbs. this is available as horse paste too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!

I think she was about 76lbs...
I just really don't want to OD... :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pyrantel isn't an ivermectin wormer though, if you gave a dog 10cc of the ivermectin paste, that's more than enough for a 1000lb dog. 

Are you looking for the heartworm dose, or the worming dose? I was literally just working out the math and making liquid suspensions of the paste for my puppies today :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Just the worming does. 
Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You have the 1.87% paste right? For a regular wormer (if they don't have bad worms) it's 1/2cc per 100lbs, for a stronger dose, you double it to 1cc per 100lbs. 
I just had to scale that down to a per pound dosage, which came out to 0.0097cc per 1lb :shocked: :lol: So I mixed it with 9cc of water to bring it to 1/10cc per pound, much easier to measure now :lol:

Always take caution with it, there is always the chance they could have a reaction to it, but I always have used it for my dogs, I've even had dogs eat an entire tube of it before and be totally fine, and Heelers are one of the ivermectin sensitive breeds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome thanks Lacie!!


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

This is just in case anyone comes across this post and doesn't catch why the OP made a point of saying her dog has no collie background:

If your dog is a white-footed herding breed or mix you should NOT give Invermectin!! These dogs can have a fatal reaction if they carry the MDR1 gene mutation. I owned a collie for many years and lost him to an adverse reaction to Immodium because of this mutation, and the breeder I got him from nearly lost a collie who licked up a bit of Ivermectin horse paste from the barn floor. This is a really big deal, big enough that most breeders of these dogs now test for this mutation. My current dog is an English Shepherd whose sire carries the MDR1 mutation so I am SUPER careful about having him around when I worm the goats. White-footed herding breeds include collies, Shelties, Aussies, and English Shepherds and mixes of these breeds. The collies and Aussies are most susceptible. If you want to read more about this you can read this: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/DEPTS-vcpl/ , or Google "MDR1 Ivermectin".

I know all of you who responded and the OP know this, but thought it might be helpful to others coming across this post who don't know about 
it.

Off my soapbox now!


----------

